# Symptom free for five months now



## pamela123 (Jul 25, 2007)

I read a posting on this forum back in July from a man who said he was finally cured of his IBS C&D after 19 years with it. He used a probiotic called Symbion, which I ordered online (symbionForLife.com). It took a few weeks, but my life-long chronic IBS-D began to go away and I've been completely symptom free ever since. I kept waiting for it to come back, but since it hasn't, I wanted to post my success here, in hopes that it will help others who suffer with this debilitating condition. I don't have to be careful with my diet any more either, plus the other benefits of having good, normal B.M.s again has made my skin look so much better, given me more energy, and kept me out of bed from the pain. I finally have my life back at 51 years old!


----------

